# LHD v RHD any views



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We are first timers and have spent many months visiting shows, etc to finally arrive at a decision. Except that someone quite experienced at motorhoming as told us we should have a lefthand drive if we intend to use it mainly in Europe. Any views on this would really help us. We are going to the Peterborough show and was really hoping to make our *final *final decision there. Please help.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

LHD will be ideal if travelling Europe but remember that if you buy it in the UK it will have to be much cheaper than RHD as i have found in the past that many dealers wont touch a LHD in the UK. (only my experience)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Better to have LHD here and drive roads you know and on the continent be on the right side of the cab for driving on strange roads.

Maybe im bias, but im really used to LHD now and it came in very very handy in France!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Now I am of the other opinion to Shane. I have tried a left hooker and didn't like driving it on our roads. If you are driving more over here get a RHD if more driving over in Europe then go for LHD.
I will only be driving max 4 weeks a year to France so RHD for me but each to their own. My mate has a LHD and loves driving it in GB land.
Thats not helped has it :? :? :? 
Johnny F


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Left hand drive is a must for me. Having driven them for many years now it is just so much easier over here. Once you are over in the gutter and you can see the middle of the road white line in your off side mirror it the vehicle coming the other way is the other side of the white line then you are okay

When over in France recently I was not quite so happy being in the middle of the road, so maybe for me a right hand hooker would be better abroad.   


stew


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I suppose everyone is different but I have to say that imho if you are an experienced UK driver you are better sticking to RHD.
First I would expect that you will still drive mostly in the UK? (Obviously it is different if you expect to be in Europe nearly all the time)
Second, as someone who spent some years driving UK double deck coaches to Spain France and Italy, I found it much easier with my RHD vehicles than on the odd accasion when I was forced to use a left-hooker.
Thirdly I agree that there will be a price penalty when selling LHD in the UK (Look at Pusser trying to sell his LHD Possl)
I know others on MHF will disagree (many have LHD) but thats my pennorth FWIW.
Paul


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*LHD v RHD*

Thanks for all replies. We do intend to spend at least 18months touring UK and Ireland plus we never thought about any problems when we come to sell/exchange. We want something no bigger than 24ft and automatic with garage/fixed bed so will continue with our search.


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

We covered about 6k miles in Europe last year in the Duetto, more than in the UK. Appreciate comments here but give me RHD everytime - can't get on with father in laws LHD car at all! Stick with what you feel comfortable with, you want to relax on holiday. I'm relaxed with a RHD on edge with a LHD.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi travelsRus

Some time ago we had a poll on MHF on this subject:
<<HERE>>

The results were 67% in favour of LHD.

Here is what I posted last time the question was posed:

_The truth of the matter is that provided you're a competent driver and don't have a mental block about LHD, it really doesn't make a lot of difference. LHD is slightly easier on the continent and RHD is slightly easier in the UK. I find that with a LHD I can add extra mirrors (or in the current van a camera) to give me good vision on the passenger side so I don't need the passenger to tell me when the road is clear at awkward junctions. The big advantsge is that LHDs are MUCH cheaper to buy on the continent and (contrary to the opinioms of those who have never tried it) easy to sell in the UK (provided you pitch the price right).
So no argument with me - LHD every time. _

BTW: It really does make me angry that people constantly tell us that LHD vans are hard to sell and have less value - most of them are just relating what UK M/H salesmen tell them (it's hardly in their interest to promote LHD vans is it?). Of course they have less value - they're a damn site cheaper to buy in the first place because you don't pay the UK dealers excessive mark-up. I sold my last LHD M/H within two weeks and without paying any advertising costs - no problem.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Your main problem will be finding an automatic... they are quite rare.


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*LHD vesrsus RHD*

I sold my LHD Chevrolet Titan to the second person to view. This was followed by daily enquiry calls for the following two months. I do not exagerate.
Yes it was relatively cheap- but, as someone else said 'so it should be, it cost less to buy'

This was American and wide, but only 27ft long with Chevvy V8 diesel automatic etc etc. You get so much more for your money.
So wondering about how to sell it would not bother me. There are many buyers out there.

Points I would concentrate on are; 
1. Gross weight -beware over 7.5 tons. When selling time comes you must sell to someone who has an HGV apart from having one yourself meanwhile. This limits your market.
2. Insurance- This caused me the most aggravation, requiring UK domicile, proof of a club membership. Many sloppy insurance agents- make sure you really shop around.

3. American v European- Who will do maintenance work for you and where are they?

I am sure LHD overall costs will be much less whether buy in Europe or American. 
So it just depends what you are comfortable with using.
Good Luck
Skywriter3


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I found it took quite a bit of getting used to moving from a RHD Coachbuilt to a LHD A class.

More a question of reprogramming your brain to forget 40 years of positioning in respect of yourself to the road, and "learn" a new one, so that you go into automatic mode ie not constantly checking your position with reference to the kerb.

Personally I never had a problem with driving RHD on the continent, and I think there is some merit if you are driving a wide vehicle to be close to the kerb


Andrew


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Better to have LHD here and drive roads you know and on the continent be on the right side of the cab for driving on strange roads.
> 
> Maybe im bias, but im really used to LHD now and it came in very very handy in France!


Agree totally.... I would rather be on the correct side of the road where I cannot read the road signs as well as here in the UK.. Even got a LHD Smartie too....


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Got a LHD A class from Brownhills two years ago and have clocked up many kilometres on the Continent in comfort and also quite a few here in Ireland and in the UK. In February I visited a dealer in France and once he knew it was LHD he had no problem to take it in part exchange, which made me realise that I now have the very real option of shopping anywhere on the Continent as well as here and the UK when I decide to change. As for driving, the only thing is that I sometimes reach into thin air to change gear when I get back into a RHD vehicle.

Colin


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The whole LHD vs RHD doesnt mean anything to me - I can not find any difference at all between any car / camper I drive here in the UK or in Europe...

...it is just the UK's refusal to accept the LHD vehicle that gives it any stigma.

Having said all of that I would buy a RHD vehicle if I intended it to resell in the UK because I know the UK biyer will swerve the LHD motor


----------



## mike_rolls37 (Feb 3, 2006)

Have you actually tried dring a LHD vehicle of any type? Some folk (I am one) simply can't reprogramme a brain with 40 years of RHD experience. I had to return a LHD hire car on the continent after under a week of an intended fortnight - I simply didn't see myself as safe in it. OTOH - have driven RHD on the continent with no problems at all.
Mike


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is all very personal. We love the LHD and have no problems at all driving it overhere but the main thing is the difference in price. To buy in Germany or not to buy in Germany, that is the question.................................. but oh so good for the pocket and great service.

Good luck and if you need any help in Germany, please give me a shout.

Maddie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LHD*

Hi

With a RHD'er overseas, I occasionally find I have to use the side habitation windows when making certain turns. Similarly, this would be true in the UK with a LHD model.

My preference however would be LHD, especially when arriving at tolls etc, being a single traveller it would be much easier.

Russell


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I think you will get used to whatever you have - our RV is LHD and I'm very comfortable in Europe but also have no trouble in the UK once you get used to driving in the gutter. When we're in Europe I park the RV on the pitch and drive off in the car we tow and it's RHD - no problem.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Our RV is LHD and we have no problems


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

All of these posts go to show just how personal a thing this is.
I totally agree with the previous posters who, after many years with RHD simply can't be comfortable with LHD.
When we go on holiday with our friends abroad I am always very happy to let my friend do all the hire car driving, and he is very comfortable with it.
Yet I am the one who has been a professional driver.
So if in doubt why not hire or borrow a left hooker just to see if it suits you?
Paul


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi TravelsRus,

We too are first timers and recently bought a LHD which is 7.5m long.

I was apprehensive about LHD at first but was surprised how soon I adapted to it and don't regret it at all. There is the question mark over resaleabilty of a LHD in this country. We intend to keep ours for a long time so this wouldn't be too much of an issue for us. 

There is the obvious benefit should you travel in Europe but there a few safety issues when driving here in Britain.

Mainly I would say to pull up short when appoaching junctions so that you can still see to the right, especially important if you are alone and do not have the benefit of a passengers eyes. additional mirrors would help.

Also I would say that being on the left is an definite advantage in some situations i.e. overtaking parked vehicles or obstacles, cyclists in particular. Straying into ditches or onto kerbs is less of an issue. Your passenger will soon let you know if you stray across the central white lines as will the oncoming vehicle.

One thing to check is the headlights, have they been converted to RHD, do they have beam benders fitted or are they still the original LHD version.

I would say that it is more important to base your purchase on the layout of the vehicle and is application to you rather that whether it is LHD or RHD. 

Good luck with your search.

Ashers.


----------

